# Does This Pup look like pure bred ? :)



## Tarek.shalash (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello Guys , im a new member in this amazing forum ,, I owned several puppies before but never German shepherd , and now I think im ready for it ! ,, 

I visited several breeders and checked more than 10 puppies, yesterday I visited a friend of mine and in total coincidence he told me that he has a 10 weeks old litter !! .. he is offering them for sale for about $300 each,, the problem is I never saw a GSD puppy this color, they are very cute and active and I trust the guys honesty but I don't trust his knowledge in purebred German shepherd , I took some pics with my phone for those puppies and I hope you guys help me if they are pure , in one of the pictures there is a photo of their mommy ! Im sure she is pure but the father I didn't see as he borrowed it from a friend in the mommy's heat season ,,

I don't know why but I really see some Huskey blood in them !! call me stupid but that's my gut saying  !!

:help::help::help:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

$300 is pretty cheap for a purebred puppy. Do they offer papers or a look at the mom's papers at least. I see what may be some Husky in there but at this age it's really hard to tell. If you aren't planning to breed or show it really doesn't matter if they are purebred. You can do obedience with the Pal Plan with AKC. If you just want a pup for a pet then I would look at the personality of the mother and if possible try to see the father if it is near by. One of my favorite dogs in the past was half GSD and half Pit bull from their next door neighbor's dog that jumped the fence to breed with the bitch while they were waiting for the GSD they had planned to breed her with. She was smart, easy to train and would do any command with just hand signals. They were asking $5 for the pups but gave me one free when I told them the story of how my dog had recently died of old age and we were ready to love another.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Tarek.shalash said:


> Hello Guys , im a new member in this amazing forum ,, I owned several puppies before but never German shepherd , and now I think im ready for it ! ,,
> 
> I visited several breeders and checked more than 10 puppies, yesterday I visited a friend of mine and in total coincidence he told me that he has a 10 weeks old litter !! .. he is offering them for sale for about $300 each,, the problem is I never saw a GSD puppy this color, they are very cute and active and I trust the guys honesty but I don't trust his knowledge in purebred German shepherd , I took some pics with my phone for those puppies and I hope you guys help me if they are pure , in one of the pictures there is a photo of their mommy ! Im sure she is pure but the father I didn't see as he borrowed it from a friend in the mommy's heat season ,,
> 
> ...


This color is sable


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tarek.shalash (Jun 2, 2013)

@payratemom you are officially the first person to send me back in this forum  many thanks for that ! ,, 

actually the price is because we are friends and he is not a breeder, he just had the bitch and he mate her with a dog from a friend , I asked him to show me the father but I think I will need to travel to get there,, im not looking for breeding or show , but im looking mainly for a loyal alert dog for light territory protection , which is very far from Husky traits ! "I owned a husky and I lost it for some kid that fed him a piece of hotdog !!  !! " , I know how to train obedience and I owned a mutt before , I loved him  ! ,, but when it comes to protection and ease of training GSD is the best .. right ?

by the way , the tails curve and the eyes color is what makes me suspicious !


----------



## Tarek.shalash (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks , EmeryGSD , but do you feel that the eye color is normal ? I think its too light !


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Tarek.shalash said:


> @payratemom you are officially the first person to send me back in this forum  many thanks for that ! ,,
> 
> actually the price is because we are friends and he is not a breeder, he just had the bitch and he mate her with a dog from a friend , I asked him to show me the father but I think I will need to travel to get there,, im not looking for breeding or show , but im looking mainly for a loyal alert dog for light territory protection , which is very far from Husky traits ! "I owned a husky and I lost it for some kid that fed him a piece of hotdog !!  !! " , I know how to train obedience and I owned a mutt before , I loved him  ! ,, but when it comes to protection and ease of training GSD is the best .. right ?
> 
> by the way , the tails curve and the eyes color is what makes me suspicious !


I agree GSD's are the best, but that is just my opinion and pretty much biased since I love GSD's. They are so intelligent, have good memories, easy to train, make good family dogs, etc. I've never owned a Husky so I'm not really sure of breed traits there. Good luck with picking a pup. Just a note, my dogs tails were curled when they were pups but they all grew into the natural GSD swoop.


----------



## Aya Fetouh (May 11, 2013)

definitely not pure bred, my father in law had shepherds for a long time, i've seen all breeding pure and none pure, these pups look like they have a mix in the grandparent line, from the color and the snout shape looks like some kind of shepherd breed also. but that shouldn't matter i am convinced mixed breeds always make better companions then the pure bred. i always feel more love from them


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Tarek. The pup doesn't look 100% GSD to me. But if you like the pup and will give it a great home then go for it. If you want a 100% GSD there are a hundreds of threads on breeders etc. If you want a name of a highly thought of breeder Tracy Bullinger BULLINGER SHEPHERDS Breeder of German Shepherds Canada I got my long coat GSD puppy from her Havoc. You can click on my name or avatar pic and see an album of him. Tracy's male & female GSD's are beautiful....

I think GSD's are the greatest dog by far so I am bias....

Husky's are cool dogs also. Years ago when I had my GSD Baron. A friend had a Husky named Taboo. They grew up from puppy knowing one another. They thought they were brothers. I had Taboo for 3 months while my friend was between finding a place to live. You could tap on the wall and say Taboo jump. He would get a running start. Jump way up on the wall. Then launch himself hitting the wall and touch his nose off the ceiling.....

Derailing this thread for a second. What's the breed name of a Husky only its smaller then one but looks exactly like it? I know someone at work who is thinking of getting one because his wife doesn't want a big dog. But can't remember the breed name. Its sounds nothing like Husky though...


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Are these current photos? My pup didn't look anything like this at 10 weeks. Maybe at 4 weeks? Can someone with more knowledge advise if these look like a 10 week GSD?


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

glinny said:


> Are these current photos? My pup didn't look anything like this at 10 weeks. Maybe at 4 weeks? Can someone with more knowledge advise if these look like a 10 week GSD?



Ya I thought the same thing. They were younger looking then 10 weeks in the pics.....

These are a couple pics of my Havoc at 5 weeks....


----------



## Tarek.shalash (Jun 2, 2013)

Fade2Black said:


> Tarek. The pup doesn't look 100% GSD to me. But if you like the pup and will give it a great home then go for it. If you want a 100% GSD there are a hundreds of threads on breeders etc. If you want a name of a highly thought of breeder Tracy Bullinger BULLINGER SHEPHERDS Breeder of German Shepherds Canada I got my long coat GSD puppy from her Havoc. You can click on my name or avatar pic and see an album of him. Tracy's male & female GSD's are beautiful....
> 
> I think GSD's are the greatest dog by far so I am bias....
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the info fade2black  ! I knew there is something deferent about them! , i should definitely see the father to make sure! I always wanted a dark red colored GSD or sable colored "like the dog that came once in mythbusters bedliner paint episode " ,,,,

As for the husky question i think you are confused between it and the malamute breed , as the alaskan malamute is the bigger size but almost the same shape and colors,, these dogs are stubborn and extremely smart that they would know the trick trained but choses not to do it !! And they have so much energy and need so much exercise !! ,, its like living with a two year old !!! I hope i helped u with that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tarek.shalash (Jun 2, 2013)

Aya Fetouh said:


> definitely not pure bred, my father in law had shepherds for a long time, i've seen all breeding pure and none pure, these pups look like they have a mix in the grandparent line, from the color and the snout shape looks like some kind of shepherd breed also. but that shouldn't matter i am convinced mixed breeds always make better companions then the pure bred. i always feel more love from them


Many thanks aya for ur advise,, im really having second thoughts about the puppies ! I like mixed breeds , but u know that when it comes to protection its almost rare to find a good protection dog amongst the pure bred GSD's so how about a mixed dog .. Right 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Tarek.shalash said:


> As for the husky question i think you are confused between it and the malamute breed , as the alaskan malamute is the bigger size but almost the same shape and colors,, these dogs are stubborn and extremely smart that they would know the trick trained but choses not to do it !! And they have so much energy and need so much exercise !! ,, its like living with a two year old !!! I hope i helped u with that
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



No I know about the Malamute. Because of Taboo I actually looked into getting or finding a Malamute because I though having a bigger husky would be great. I didn't do it or never had a different breed. Guess I like GSD's 2 much. Any way no my co worker most def. said it was a Smaller breed of Husky but looked the exact same. His wife doesn't want a big dog. I ask tomorrow if Dirk is in at work. It was a completely different name but not an Alaskan Malamute....

(edit) You are 100% correct about the exercise though. Taboo could run all day and wanted to. We would take my Baron my friend's GSD and Taboo on the beach. Taboo ran them into the ground. We would get scared because Taboo liked to run so much we thought at times he wasn't coming back.....


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Too much chance. The puppies do not look 10 weeks old. There is something off about them in my opinion.
If you want a gsd specifically, go to a breeder that will show you papers. Even the mom looks like she might not be completely purebred in my opinion, but it might just be because the pic is small and because she looks skinny and I cant see her ears that well. ^_^ 

300 is extremely cheap for a purebred puppy. I know it's a friend but if you WANT a gsd, get a puppy that you are 100 percent sure is a gsd


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Just because it is $300 does NOT mean its not pure but I do agree. The pups look a little strange. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Tarek.shalash said:


> Thanks , EmeryGSD , but do you feel that the eye color is normal ? I think its too light !


Not all gsds have dark eyes! But I do think something is off about the pups. If you want a pb pup I'd go elsewhere. But these pups are really cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

If you are questioning whether a litter is purebred, your better off looking elsewhere.  

IMO, they do not look purebred. Find a reputable breeder so you can feel confident knowing your pup is a purebred. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tarek.shalash (Jun 2, 2013)

Fade2Black said:


> No I know about the Malamute. Because of Taboo I actually looked into getting or finding a Malamute because I though having a bigger husky would be great. I didn't do it or never had a different breed. Guess I like GSD's 2 much. Any way no my co worker most def. said it was a Smaller breed of Husky but looked the exact same. His wife doesn't want a big dog. I ask tomorrow if Dirk is in at work. It was a completely different name but not an Alaskan Malamute....
> 
> (edit) You are 100% correct about the exercise though. Taboo could run all day and wanted to. We would take my Baron my friend's GSD and Taboo on the beach. Taboo ran them into the ground. We would get scared because Taboo liked to run so much we thought at times he wasn't coming back.....


Yea the husky and malamute are bred to run and for long distances,, if they did not run enough they get depressed and sick! Its so weird how they crave it! Also swimming is a really good exercise for them even if it was a little chilly they wont feel it ! But the biggest problem is their friendliness to strangers , i wish u luck finding ur breed,, i made some search on google and found that the breed u r looking for is called the alaskan Klee Kai !!  here is some free info  !!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tarek.shalash (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank u all for the valuable information  i hope i find my GSD soon  !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello,

I agree with the others, most likely not purebred GSDs.

I suggest you post a thread in this forum, it's used for finding breeders: Choosing A Breeder - German Shepherd Dog Forums

Describe where you live city, country also what you are looking for in your dog. 

If you live in Canada or the U.S. there should be plenty of help for you there.

Best of luck in your search for a new best friend!


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Tarek.shalash said:


> Yea the husky and malamute are bred to run and for long distances,, if they did not run enough they get depressed and sick! Its so weird how they crave it! Also swimming is a really good exercise for them even if it was a little chilly they wont feel it ! But the biggest problem is their friendliness to strangers , i wish u luck finding ur breed,, i made some search on google and found that the breed u r looking for is called the alaskan Klee Kai !!  here is some free info  !!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OK Thanx Much. I wonder how they came up with that name Klee Kai?? I'll google it. Not for me though. Guy at work. Don't even know where they are getting it from. I'll ask more about it if I see him. If I got a dog like that it would be the Alaskan Malamute...

Your also right about the friendly part. A stranger could have walked up and taken Taboo. At the time I lived in AC. So did the friend with the GSD Pharoah. Taboo's owner was in Ventnor. So the beach was always there....


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with the masses. For one, these pups look like something is off. The faces are cute but just doesn't scream GSD. 

Also like the others, if you want a GSD, find a reputable breeder. They will have both parents on site for your viewing if you request. Also will have appropriate papers. 

All GSD's I've bought have been through breeders. To me it's one of the ways to be sure of what your getting.

But I also agree that reguardless, a mix can be just as effective as a pet. My first GSD was a mix stray I dragged home when I was a kid. His appearence looked mostly like a GSD but he had floppy ears. His color, head and body was all GSD. He was one of the most loyal protective territorial dogs I have owned.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

The reality of all of the "is it a gsd" threads is that it isnt. If it doesnt have a pedigree it isnt a gsd PERIOD. That doesnt mean a bad thing, it just is what it is. Plus it goes way deeper than just is shaped and looks like a gsd, its best to see the pedigree and research all those dogs, they should have titles.
I cant be the king of England, because thats not my pedigree.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

volcano said:


> The reality of all of the "is it a gsd" threads is that it isnt. If it doesnt have a pedigree it isnt a gsd PERIOD. That doesnt mean a bad thing, it just is what it is. Plus it goes way deeper than just is shaped and looks like a gsd, its best to see the pedigree and research all those dogs, they should have titles.
> I cant be the king of England, because thats not my pedigree.


What???? A dog can easily be a purebred dog if you don't have papers. Look at all the dogs in rescue???? It can't be pedigreed or registered, but can still be purebred. There is a difference. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I would also like to add that a reputable breeder wouldn't necessarily have both parents. Many good breeders choose a stud based on what they are breeding for and don't keep a stud themselves that they normally use.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

volcano said:


> The reality of all of the "is it a gsd" threads is that it isnt. If it doesnt have a pedigree it isnt a gsd PERIOD. That doesnt mean a bad thing, it just is what it is. Plus it goes way deeper than just is shaped and looks like a gsd, its best to see the pedigree and research all those dogs, they should have titles.
> I cant be the king of England, because thats not my pedigree.


A piece if paper does not mean that the dog us not purebred. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> What???? A dog can easily be a purebred dog if you don't have papers. Look at all the dogs in rescue???? It can't be pedigreed or registered, but can still be purebred. There is a difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha I totally agree without a piece of paper doesn't prove that it's a mix xD that's dumb. A dog can be purebred without them. He or she just can't be registered. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

EmeryGSD said:


> A piece if paper does not mean that the dog us not purebred. Lol


Actually, in truth it does. What does purebred mean? The definition of the adjective is as follows (copied from dictionary.com)

_of__ or pertaining to an animal, *all of** whose ancestors derive over many generations from a recognized breed.*_


Without a recognized pedigree there is NO guarantee that somewhere, 2, 5 even 10 generations down the line that there wasn't a mishap. Once that one mishap occurs, the lineage is finished and the puppies are therefore no longer purebred and should not be claimed as such

In fact, in Canada it is actually *illegal* to sell a dog as purebred without a recognized pedigree. You may advertise "GSD's puppies for sale" but you may NOT advertise "purebred GSD puppies for sale" if documentation is not provided.

Here's the full legal documentation for anyone interested

http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/A-11.2/FullText.html

My poodle I bought from a BYB couple, I met both parents on site and while she looks like a poodle and I call her a miniature poodle, *never* will I say she is a *purebred* poodle because I can never be 100% sure as I don’t have a pedigree for her.

Sorry OP - rant over.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

They definitely don't look pure bred to me, and I agree that they look much younger than 10 weeks old. I wouldn't buy from them, friend or not. There just seems to be quite a bit off with the information you were given.


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

Law and fact can be two different things. Even papered pups you can't guarantee unless strict DNA has been required. Example, our old dog we were approached by a local small town breeder. Their GSDs were registered, all testing done and parents were titled. They were interested in breeding their male to our female. We tried to keep it light and said she wasn't registered and his response "oh, that's okay, our female is, she's just getting too old to breed." In other words they wanted to use our girl and register her pups under their female. 
As for those pups, I can't see 10 weeks even stretching it. Even the sable coloring seems off.
Obviously you will make the choice as to where to get a pup. I would just stress making sure the parents have had the proper testing done. Also, even if you go with a smaller breeder or not, check out sites that have the pics of their growing litter. It'll give you an idea of what to look for, and what each puppy pattern will develop into eventually.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jordan1017 said:


> Law and fact can be two different things. Even papered pups you can't guarantee unless strict DNA has been required. Example, our old dog we were approached by a local small town breeder. Their GSDs were registered, all testing done and parents were titled. They were interested in breeding their male to our female. We tried to keep it light and said she wasn't registered and his response "oh, that's okay, our female is, she's just getting too old to breed." In other words they wanted to use our girl and register her pups under their female.


I don't disagree, that's why the people on this forum stress the importance of *reputable* breeders rather than just state as long as there are registration papers you shouldn't need to look further into the breeder. But you have to start somewhere and registered papers are a good stepping stone. No point paying a premium for something you can't prove is true


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

Shade said:


> I don't disagree, that's why the people on this forum stress the importance of *reputable* breeders rather than just state as long as there are registration papers you shouldn't need to look further into the breeder. But you have to start somewhere and registered papers are a good stepping stone. No point paying a premium for something you can't prove is true


That's the problem. These were. The description I gave makes them sound like a trashy byb, but they used to have an excellent reputation. I can assume they were just getting old, tired and maybe having hardships and resentment. Around that area you could pay $300+ for an AKC GSD, and $150+ for a non papered one.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Shade said:


> Actually, in truth it does. What does purebred mean? The definition of the adjective is as follows (copied from dictionary.com)
> 
> _of__ or pertaining to an animal, *all of** whose ancestors derive over many generations from a recognized breed.*_
> 
> ...


Okay I see. But it does not mean it isn't full blooded. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

EmeryGSD said:


> Okay I see. But it does not mean it isn't full blooded.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, that's true. If DNA tests were accurate it'd be a huge help


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

If you want a purebred find a reputable breeder, but mix or not they can be protective for their family. Just because you have a gsd does not mean he will be protective yes there is a huge chance since that's what they are bred to do, but that does not mean they will be. I rescued a gsd and his dad is the complete opposite of what a gsd is he is afraid of everything, fearful or new people doesn't bark at the door and runs from new people, but my boy (his son) is very much protective

I also have another dog a husky/shepherd best dog in the world he is 18yrs old not I have had him most of my life he has saved me twice from getting attacked by a dog one a pitt and one an Akita. Saved me from a man that broke in my house and was attacking me I was in my early teens and drug me 2 or 3 miles through the woods when I fell asleep at a junkyard and was covered in snow during a storm, so purebreds are great and to say you have a PB is great, but a mix can be just as great give them love and they will give you the same in return.


----------



## ElenaA (Jul 10, 2013)

I agree the puppy does not look 100 percent German shepherd. And theirs a reason their not showing you a picture of the father because your right it probably has some husky in it. But as you said it is very cute and active and i agree it looks adorable so i would get it but the bad thing is that the breeders are not to be trusted they are not german shepherds. But at the same time they are adorable so i hope you get one and $300 is not that bad. I would think that all because its a mix does not mean i should not get it because it looks very pretty and huskies are amazing so it looks like a wonderful mix. And if your not so sure if its a husky mix go to Google images and type german shepherd mixed with husky and you will see some pictures on how they look like. Its your choice about the puppy. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Zenny (May 19, 2011)

The color is sable, but they don't look 100% purebred. I would try to see the father also like some have suggested - he may be 1/2 gsd. My very favorite dog I ever had was a gsd mix - I still think about him and miss him.


----------



## Harsh1515 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Is this a purebred GSD? Please help.*

I would like to know if this is a purebred German Shepherd dog. I feel like the face is too long and for some reason the facial expression looks lazy, I mean the pup is only 2 months so maybe, could that be the reason why it looks like that? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

My Jack's face is long in the muzzle, too, and he's full GSD... But I think I think I see what you see. In the shape of the eyes...and the ears are held differently. That could just be a coincidence in the three pics, but idk. That's a pretty dog, though. But it doesn't appear to be very confident. 

Have you tried reading the threads Gwenhwyfair suggested? 

Focusing on whether a puppy is purebred won't necessarily get you the dog you want. I have a PB rescue, and he was poorly bred. Love him to bits, but his temperament demands that I work really, really hard with him. It's expensive, and draining at times. And he would be a disaster in the hands of a novice GSD owner. I have grown up with Shepherds, and still, this dog gives me a run for my money. 

If this will be your first GSD, I second all the advice given to save up the cash, research, and purchase a dog of a proven pedigree. Are you in the US? I know it's more difficult finding a dog in the Middle East. When we lived in Bahrain, we chose to import. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harsh1515 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes, I do reside in the US but I'm getting this puppy shipped to me from the DR. I mean in this picture, it looks normal. I am guessing, its just the way they're taking the pictures. Its just the facial expression, I'm worried about. The stance and the body looks solid without a doubt.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Harsh I'm going to contact a mod to start your own separate thread.

The puppy you posted looks purebred, but why take a chance shipping one if your not positive? Lets put it this way, I don't know what your paying for this puppy, but I'd use my money on a dog / puppy that is atleast here in the US or close to you ..

What will you do if you get this puppy and it's not what you think it is?? Just things to consider.


----------

